# This guitarist is on another level!!



## Guest (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Christabel said:


>


Robert's Western Wear is a legendary bar in downtown Nashville. In the early days it was only known to insiders, back when BR549 were the house band, but then it became a tourist stop. I don't hear what you hear - sounds like a typical Nashville guitar player. There are hundreds, thousands, who play this good and better in Nashville.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


>


Me too..........


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

SanAntone said:


> ...a typical Nashville guitar player.


He's no Kenny Vaughn........


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Ordinary, I'd say. 

Bass player requires a slap.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> Bass player requires a slap.


A la Mark King ?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Forster said:


> A la Mark King ?


No. À la Lenny McLean of Hoxton fame .........


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> Robert's Western Wear is a legendary bar in downtown Nashville. In the early days it was only known to insiders, back when BR549 were the house band, but then it became a tourist stop. I don't hear what you hear - sounds like a typical Nashville guitar player. There are hundreds, thousands, who play this good and better in Nashville.


The guy doing the introduction said that there were hundreds of excellent guitarists in that town but that this guy is the best!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Good player, but for tele abuse Danny Gatton was the king, check out this clip of a young Danny Gatton (obviously not a tele)






Or






Tim Lerch is probably my favorite tele player


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

For another level look up real tele legends...

*Brent Mason and Vince Gill*





*Albert Lee*





*Brad Paisley*





Then google up *Johnny Hiland, Danny Gatton, Marty Stuart, The Hellecasters* etc...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2021)

Impressive!! These are formidable players. But they're obviously full blown professionals; the guy in the video I posted is just starting out.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Azol said:


> For another level look up real Tele legends...


....and Roy Buchanan!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Best Tele player in the world was Jerry Donahue. Too bad he suffered a massive stroke and can't play anymore. That Luke kid is okay but I don't like his playing. Very shallow with crappy tone.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This tune has always knocked me out but I've never seen it played. This guy does a great job on this insanely difficult Steve Morse number.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Eric Woolard. Ridiculously great playing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2021)

Agree those guitarists are great players. And these guys are also very good, in what is essentially a lot of fun!!


----------

